# Has anyone tried diplexing FM and Sirius on the same RG6?



## Harve (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm trying to combine the FM signal from one antenna and the Sirius signal from another antenna on one RG6. Can this be done?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.pixelsatradio.com/MBKits.htm

must be possible


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Sirius sells a kit that will send the signal down your cable or satellite tv coax. So as Gould said, it must be possible.


----------



## Harve (Mar 6, 2007)

That's just what I needed. thanks!


----------

